# AF due 2mora ... Any1 else in the same situation - I'm really nervous



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

AF due 2mora on my 5th month of Clomid and only got 1 more 2 go (thank - god) 
Getting really anxious and nervous have had really sore (.)(.) and they ache have also had stitch like cramps in my stomach over the past week so think   is on her way although i do feel a little different ... or is it just me   

Sitting here with my hot water bottle gonna pop up 2 bed in a mo with a HUGE milkshake and a few chocolates  


Sorry 4 sharing u this with you but know how lovely all u girls r


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I am testing this weekend and I am so nervous and scared. 
Good luck for tomorrow! 

Andi


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck Both of you.                 Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Hope you both get       
Sukie x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck  x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

well girls just an update I didnt have the nerve 2 test this morning my stomach is in knots & I have butterflies
No sign of the   
When do you think i should test ... advice please


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

do you not feel able to test today?  if not you could wait until tomorrow then you are one day late?


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks 4 the reply flowerpot   i just dont want 2b dissapointed  
Perhaps I should wait till 2moro morning as you know how irregular the Clomid can make you although I have been 28 days for the past 4 months 
Just off 2 the loo 2 check AGAIN !!!
Its driving me


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Awww, bless you both Nic and Matchbox...

Nic I would try and wait another day if you can hun, clomid made me about 4 days late each time and sadly I got BFNs and it was so horrible seeing "not pregnant" on the pee stick... but then seeing  arrive is no better.  If you do test, is there someone who can be there with you for the result?  I think it would help to have company whatever the result! Obviously I really hope for your sake that you get a  though!  Sending you hugs and positive vibes


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks Sarah   well i am at work in an empty office at the mo ... may take a walk to the town shortly and get some tests from Tescos I think from reading previous posts they seem 2b OK ... so u think wait for a few days  
With regards to testing when someone else is around I have done all the other tests on my own seem 2b better on my own so I can have a little cry then pull myself 2gether and start all over again just feel really anxious as  seems 2 arrive the same sorta time ... but u never know 
Oh well onwards & upwards and lots of


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Nic, hope you are still OK... hang in there unless you've tested already!      What town are you in, i think your profile bit says you are in Essex?

Sarah x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

GOOD LUCK NIC!


----------



## rizzo (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi nic
Just wanted to say good luck and hope the  evil, evil wicked  doesn't show!! Try to hold off testing as long as possible, just to be more sure I'm on day 28 today but my cycles can be anything from 27 to 32, sometimes 36 days, so I'm not hoping anything until at least this time next week!

I've felt 'different' as well (or do we imagine it because that's what we want to feel?!!) I always have really sore boobs for a week before AF and I haven't this time. Keep telling myself it's because I haven't been very well with a stinking cold............. 

Keeping everything crossed for you and lots of   

Rizzo
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks 2 all u girls well I came home and did a poundland test (had 2 left in the cupboard) and it showed negative but it maybe 2 early ... have had really bad wind 2day (sorry TMI) good job the office was empty LOL  

It may have been 2 early will just carry on as normal and wait until the weekend 2 test again unless the   arrives early 
Took my boys out 4 a nice walk so blew a few cobwebs away (not with my wind I hassen to add!!)

Am off 2 dog training 2nite will be meeting up with my mate who is 6 months pregnant gr8 !!! Oh well onwards & upwards & horizontal 4 those who are ovulating !!!! 

Oh Sarah I live in Harlow Essex   xxx
Will keep u posted


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you both                           

Cat x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

got everything crossed for u both,, 


pam

x


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Everything crossed for both of you ladies! 

                                                     

Ros
x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you very much girls! I am testing on Sunday. No major symptoms just AF cramps so I am not hoping a lot. Temperatures are still high so hopefully they will stay high! I am very nervous. It will be so nice to see  .
How you doing Nic? Good luck  



Andi


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Andi & Girls .... well still no sign  but I have been very snappy the last few days had a really bad night sleep last night felt very hot and have woken up with a cold coming really bunged up nose so gr8 !! Have really bad cramps still so think that she is on her way, haven't done any other tests gonna wait till Friday / Saturday

It's really snowing here so am off for a walk with my little dogs better wrap them up don't want them going out naked !!!!
How u felling Andi ??

Sending u all   & of course    
xxxx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I also have cramps so I think AF is on her way. Testing on Sunday if   doesn't show up!
Fingers crossed for all of us!

Andi


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

oh Andi 

Fingers x mate .. still no show 4 me keep going 2 the loo 2 check ... keep me posted     
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

cramps doesn't always mean its over ladies    I had very bad af cramps when I got my BFP (started 2nd week of 2ww) sending you loads of positive vibes


----------



## Brittie (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi girls
Don't give up hope yet. I also had really bad AF type cramps when I got my BFP. Actually it went on for about 7 weeks. 

Try to stay calm, so much easier said than done. One thing, try to stay away from the hot water bottles until AF comes, which I really really really hope doesn't happen. Anything that raises your temperature is best avoided at this stage. 

Take care and best of luck!


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

thanx 4 the advice I didnt know about the hot water bottles mind u on a day like 2day i have a t-shirt on I feel so hot !!! which is unlike me I thought it was my AF lingering !!!


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

got me today! I am so upset and down! Why does it have to be this hard?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

to you hun ...it is hard ..really hard but you have to believe you will get there hun keep as positive as you can (I know that is easier said than done) ..go and spoil yourself .. a luxury carton of icecream fell into my shopping trolley tonight ..I call it a message from the gods...I must eat yummy ice-cream as it makes me feel good ..no other reason..sod the calories!!

You will get there .. I am sending you lots of positive vibes all over ..                      

It might not seem like it today ..but this is just a moment in time and before you know it you will have strength to fight another day.. knowing that we are all here for you if you want to cry, rant or yell will help xxx Cat


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you Cat, I went to Sainsbury's before and got tub of Ben&Jerry's ice cream. I'll watch American idol. Might cheer me up a bit. The reason why I am more upset then ever my friend told me today she is pregnant with twins. And for some reason I am not happy for her at all. And I hate myself for it! I am turning into a miserable b**ch and I am afraid I am gonna start losing my friends.
I hope something good happens soon. 
Thanks for your reply Cat, Hope we get a   soon!

Andi


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi girls & Andi just 2 let u know that I got my   2day 2 in a way i am relieved that I know either way it was 5 days of sheer hell and felt like i was going    (well i am a bit dizzy anyway!!) 
Just looking 4ward 2 my last lot of Clomid booked my appointment with specialist 2day as well go back on 1st March so gotta stay   also told DH he is gonna be worked very hard next month   his eyes popped out his head   he thinks I'm joking !!! 

Andi if u wanna mail me then do we are prob gonna be at the same stage we can get on the rollercoaster 2gether xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Andi You are not a miserable bi**h   at all don't think that hun..your friends news just compounded the misery   you were already feeling hun..you are only human after all and she is incredibly lucky to be having twins..no woman understands this feeling until she has been there and experienced it for herself...but we know what it feels like hun and all we can do is be here for you ..and know that we feel your pain..but we have hope that there will be a better day for you, me and every other woman on here feeling the same pain..you only have to see some of the success stories on here from women who have had real heartache only to get their dream.. if you ever need a rant hun you can always pm me and have a real old rant   ..
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Nic ..sorry to hear your's arrived too ..yes it would be a good idea for you two to become buddies as you can follow each others cycle and go through the ups and downs together..I find it really helps having someone to talk to who is near where I am in my cycle... Big   and lots of                                           

and  
                       

For you both Cat x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

wise words Cat after all Andi ur only on month 2 hun after having 5 months like me and others that have been on more u will be like a pro ... dont feel bad about how u feel we all have these thoughts but if they only remain wiv u and here then thats cool if u cant rant here when can u rant

Also hubby has just made me thai curry from scratch and I am having a large glass of wine so cheers girls heres 2 another month  
Also milk it whilst u can


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

LOL cat I have just seen your ticker WT* r u doing on here why arent u      
If u wanna PM or get on MSN let me know


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

He is not due until 11pm     .... but I think I ovulated yesterday and did the deed very early yesterday morning!! ..so fingers crossed but doubling up tonight ..so who knows ..eating brazil nuts like they are going out of fashion as they are supposed to be really good for improving your lining of your womb...and it was much thicker this month than last month..so think they help! had the most scrumptious bowl of Mackies ice cream tonight ..it reminds me of the ice-cream my gran used to make..fresh from the cows (so to speak!!) I am addicted to coming on here ..do you think there is a self help group for that ha ha ..I love reading other people's stories ..and think it is so important to support each other..so I love this site..its like I have found lots more friends .. I am really lucky with my normal friends apart from one I have had so much support .. but it is nice to talk to people who are going through the same kind of thing.. Cat


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I feel better today ladies  . Thank you for your kind words. Nic I agree we should support each other this month. I've booked  a holiday in Croatia at the end of March and I can't wait now. It will help me relax.
Cat hope your two week wait fly by. Good luck hun                   


Andi


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks chick .. yes I hope so too.. determined not to read anything into any wierd symptom I get this time tho!
Cat x


----------

